# Melted Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown and Green Gecko



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

I have Cryptocoryne Wendtii Brown and Green Gecko, I tried to make it emersed (planted out of water); and they are starting to melted. This link is my Crypts:






How long does it take for them to grow back into fully plant?

After they grow fully out of the water, then I put them back submerged, I think they will melt also, and how long does it take to grow again to become fully submerged plant?

Which one is effective for growing cryptocoryne? submerged or emersed (out of the water)?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It will take several weeks to grow emersed. Probably about the same when you put them back underwater.

Both methods can be effective for growing crypts, it depends how you will use them. Most people grow them submerged as part of their aquascape unless they want to flower them or keep them in a specimen collection.


----------



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks a lot. and which one is faster for multiplication crypt? rhizome, runners, seeds or anything? and do you know where the native habitat of crypt?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Propagating crypts by seed might be difficult since you will need to need to pollinate the plants by hand.

The easiest way would be to grow them under water and use rhizomes to propagate. They will send runners as well.

I have also seen someone use tissue culturing techniques to grow hundreds of them. 
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/2010/03/29/cryptocoryne-tissue-culture-micropropagation-part-2/

I believe most crypts are native to Asia, Thailand, Malaysia, etc...


----------



## gigihforlife (Aug 19, 2012)

thank you, I wonder you try tissue culture, and post the process. I live in Asia, Indonesia, Java Island, hopefully I can find the habitat of crypt. Now I try to some experiment by cutting the runners and put them on the cotton dipped into water with sugar and nutrient; It's been two days, it seems nothing happen.


----------

